# sea turtles part 3 final



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sea turtles swimming -part 3 completion.
It took 5 hrs cnc time for the *.stl files on the turtles,then it was 9 hrs shop time for the base prep
driftwood cutting ,sanding ,laquering and final assembly
It looks good and feels smooth,i used 5.5 board feet of 4/4 black walnut
Even the base was a chore as i had a 22in diameter piece but only half and it was a wedge cut
so i re-sawed it and laminated it together and its 1.25 thick with 4 biscuits down the centre
thats why its more oval than round



part 3 of the swimming sea turtle display - YouTube assembled sea turtles 345 degree view


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Whew!!!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wonderful work, they look great. Did you design the turtles?


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*turtles*

the turtles were downloaded as *.stl files and I edited them a bit,not difficult with aspire


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Beautiful work - thanks for taking us through the process.



Rog


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Great looking display.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I like the sense of movement you get from this still life.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice work. Looks great!


----------

